# Toddler words that are better than the real ones



## HappyMommy2 (Jan 27, 2007)

Do your children have great words?

My older one says "jumpoline" instead of "trampoline" ... which makes so much more sense! He also says "lightern" instead of "lantern" which is just adorable.

What are your kids' best made-up words!??


----------



## Limabean1975 (Jan 4, 2008)

Oh, there's a bunch, but the one I can think of right now is "druve" (droove? drewve?) as past tense for drive. It works so well I've forgotten it's not a real word and used it in adult conversation.


----------



## Theoretica (Feb 2, 2008)

Ours are:

Hekatocker (helicopter)
Clock-Clocks (crabs or lobsters)
Butt (diaper)
Soapy Swim (bath time)

I've got more...I'll have to remember!


----------



## Pumpkin_Pie (Oct 10, 2006)

DS said megurt instead of yogurt for the longest time, which just melted my heart. He had just started understanding pronouns, and when I would offer him yogurt, he would say, megurt peas!


----------



## eclipse (Mar 13, 2003)

When my now 8 year old was a todder, he called quesadillas "cheesydillas," and we still use it in our house.


----------



## syn_ack89 (Oct 1, 2007)

My LO says strawbabies, bluebabies for strawberries and blueberries.

He also say teeteetata for tortilla.


----------



## 98741 (May 17, 2006)

One of my favorites was my DD called the mei tai a "your tai" because she's ask what it was, I say "a mei tai" "ahhh" she'd say. "Can I see your tai?" That always cracked me up.

She also says flick flocks instead of flip flops and it's just cute.

There are so many more, I love toddler talk!


----------



## momasana (Aug 24, 2007)

THere are so many but the ones that come to mind right away are "yuggo" for yellow, and "ranis" for raisins.


----------



## yukookoo (Sep 23, 2007)

our favorite is dooda for dirty and now its "wheely dooda" for really dirty, like mommy water really dooda, need new water

Luckily i dont think others know what she is saying, a few months ago we were at a dog breeders house looking at a dog, long story but it was very hairy in her house as she breeds dogs and DD was walking around pointing to random things and saying doda doda, like her couch, kitchen table etc haha


----------



## lisalulu (Jun 15, 2005)

Our current one is "wowie" for "owie"


----------



## Whistler (Jan 30, 2009)

It seems like my daughter combined "play" and "piano" into plan-o. Toddler language is so stinking cute!

Another funny one I remember is "washinachine" (washing machine)


----------



## heidirk (Oct 19, 2007)

DS1 tends to substitute the syllable 'who' for the first syllable of many words, IE, 'whosgetti', 'whoprise', 'whoscotti'.

It's just very funny when he walks up to the counter and says, "I woul' like a shockat whoscotti, please!'

but my favorite comes from Alli Baba and the forty theives- "Open Stephameee!" (Stephanie is our mother's helper!







)


----------



## shelbean91 (May 11, 2002)

I like resternaut for restaurant. Sort of a cross btw restaurant and astronaut--like a place to eat while out in space or something!


----------



## eclipse (Mar 13, 2003)

One year, dd called Thanksgiving "Pink Skipping." We still call it that!


----------



## springbabes (Aug 23, 2003)

My oldest DD had a knack for this when she was a toddler--
girl cheese (grilled cheese)
raisin brown (raisin bran)
hair fix (hair clips)
toe food (tofu)


----------



## LynnS6 (Mar 30, 2005)

OK, my kids are long past toddler hood, but the title caught my eye.

Two of my favorites:
"slow bumps" for "speed bumps"
"Fee Fi Fo Fum, I smell the blood of an English muffin!" We STILL say that to this day.

Dd is queen of the malaprop to this day, so we regularly get things like
"It's not your job to call strikes. That's the VAMPIRE'S job!"
"Mom, did you know that salmon vibrate?" "Vibrate?" "Yeah, you know, just like birds!" (migrate)
Just last week we got: "Do you take this man to be your awful wedded husband?"


----------



## lilmom (Nov 9, 2008)

I know there are more, but all I can think of right now is "kickit ball" for soccer ball. Makes total sense.


----------



## SparklingGemini (Jan 3, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipse* 
One year, dd called Thanksgiving "Pink Skipping." We still call it that!


This darling!









DD calls lemonade "Lenna Made!"

And she says "Scoot on oaker" instead of scoot over. That's my favorite!


----------



## SparklingGemini (Jan 3, 2008)

Oh! And I have to confess to being a Starbucks-a-holic and spending way to many afternoon walking to our local one or driving a bit further to the drive-thru if I'm burned out and need DD to nap in the car.

Well, lately she's been pretending to go to Starbucks and place an order and she says "Hi. Yes, I'd like a mochachichencapachato. With caramel please."

OMG, I about died the first time she said that. It was hysterical and a bit scary too!


----------



## 68825 (Nov 29, 2006)

tatas = tomatoes

titty = kitty

ahteeka = almost everything else


----------



## Youngfrankenstein (Jun 3, 2009)

pan-a-cakes-pancakes

deely-dees-DVDs

ash-els-sandels

and many, many more!


----------



## griffin2004 (Sep 25, 2003)

These are so sweet! Such a peek into the logic of the toddler mind.

My dd isn't a toddler anymore, but we still use some of her toddlerisms:
smacky chee = macaroni and cheese
dvdv = dvd
paris pants = pair of pants
bizdusting = disgusting
flick flicks = Netflix
bikecibble = bicycle


----------



## kcparker (Apr 6, 2008)

My favorites that my son uses are:
or-NANGE (said very slowly and sensually, like he's French) for orange
and my absolute heart-melter is that he calls ladybugs "Lay-da-lay-da-lee."

One of my friend's older daughters called the playpen her younger brothers were in, "Das Babygefangnis", which in German means "the baby jail."

Another friend's son who is pretty precocious with his language skills and listens to a lot of music asked if they could listen to some Ernie-Shoe. His dad didn't understand but realized later that they had been listening to SchuBERT earlier, and DS had extrapolated that there must be shoe-Ernie music too.


----------



## maddycakes (Apr 14, 2008)

"Meese" (while rubbing a circle on her chest)

Took us a long time to figure out what she was saying, but then we realized she was combining "more" with "please" while signing for please. She's been doing this for months even though she knows how to say each word individually...we don't correct it because we think it's too darn cute!


----------



## JustVanessa (Sep 7, 2005)

pasgetti- for spagetti
boooo- for boom
buck for truck
titty for kitty


----------



## mom2avasteph (May 6, 2005)

I love all of the sayings and words toddlers use! My now 10 yr old dd used to call a shampoo a "hair bath". My four year old still uses the phrase "ever I had" instead of "I ever had". She'll say, "This is the best day ever I had!"







:


----------



## azmomtoone (Aug 30, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lisalulu* 
Our current one is "wowie" for "owie"

=) We say "owie" but our neighbor/sitter says "booboo". DS calls them
"ow-boos"









Butterflies are called "wings"


----------



## Hey Mama! (Dec 27, 2003)

wetter-washing machine
sock pants-tights
pretty girls-hair ties, bows, etc
crocagator-alligator or crocodile

I know there is more but I'm drawing a blank. Btw, we still say sock pants and pretty girls, and the kid who coined them is almost 8!


----------



## U2can (Sep 4, 2006)

While walking through a park recently, my 3 year old granddaughter was so excited to see the "water mountains".


----------



## frogautumn (May 24, 2007)

These are so cute! Here are some of my favorite DS words...

Nursers = Breasts
Grabioli = Ravioli
Gazebra = Gazebo
Base-net = Basement
Yo-gret = Yogurt

and my all time favorite...

Farmer John Cheese = Parmesan Cheese


----------



## Snuzzmom (Feb 6, 2008)

Scandals = sandals
Strawhobbies and bluehobbies = strawberries and blueberries
Effalent = elephant
Yayo = water
Deebee = blanket
Broken eggs = scrambled eggs
Porn = corn


----------



## kunama (Oct 19, 2004)

When Owen was younger he used noggy for yoghurt, which then became nyock, then yoghurt. Yoghurt covered raisins were noggy finna for ages.

The current favourite is dinagletant for diagonal


----------



## HappilyEvrAfter (Apr 1, 2009)

My son calls crafts "craps". Imphasise on the PS!

I didn't catch it until this converstaion in the store..

DS: look at all the craps on that shelf!
Me: Hon, it's not nice to call things crap.
DS: That's what they are! All those craps!
Me: Craps? Where'd you learn that word?
DS: YOU! We do Craaaaaaps all the time.
Me: (bing! the light bulb goes off!) Oh! craffffffts. Making things!!
DS: YES!! CraPPPPPPs!!!!
Me: Lol. Ok. Craps.








He says all his other F's just fine. Lol.

And his bicycle is the two-wheel-a-cycle.


----------



## esmejoy (Feb 10, 2007)

these are sweet...

the only one I can think of at the moment is "merry-playground" -- you know, for the carousel!

-esme


----------



## hibiscus mum (Apr 6, 2009)

DD calls sunscreen, "sun ice cream." Well, it's more like sun ice cweam.


----------



## Aubergine68 (Jan 25, 2008)

These are so sweet!

My sons say "yogret" too.

And "sunscream" for sunscreen....


----------



## RasJi7 (Sep 25, 2007)

DS isn't saying too much yet but my best friend's son used to say the
scatchulator for escalator (sounded like he was saying catch you later)


----------



## Red Pajama (Jun 11, 2007)

What I remember of our toddlerisms, my favorites were:
Capapillar = caterpillar
waterlemon = watermellon
lelelw = yellow
nogurt = yogurt

ETA: "be-next", you know, like "beside", as in, "Mom, will you sit benext to me?"


----------



## lolar2 (Nov 8, 2005)

Fireworks="Fire stars"

He used to say "eye brown"' for eyebrow (my eyebrows are brown).


----------



## *Erin* (Mar 18, 2002)

what a cute thread! when dd was a teeny, she called hand-me-downs "handy-downs". that stuck and we use it still







there are others, but i can't think of them at the moment...


----------



## griffin2004 (Sep 25, 2003)

I remembered another one that we still use:
lady-tards = leotards


----------



## BMG580 (Jun 19, 2007)

My DD calls merry go rounds "miracle rounds". I just love that!


----------



## chamomeleon (Jun 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kunama* 
The current favourite is dinagletant for diagonal









Haha! My DS says something very similar, only it sounds more like "dinangnal."









He uses the phrase "at one whole same time" quite often too, which cracks me up.


----------



## Surfacing (Jul 19, 2005)

"tai cheese" for tai chi
"papa-yaya" for papaya


----------



## trebleme (Feb 26, 2005)

We've had quite a few, too, including:

pinano for piano
lellow for yellow
cucuberra for cucumbers
fock for fork - that one got us into some trouble with people who didn't understand my daughter!

And one of my faves was how my now almost 3 year old used to sing Baa Baa Black Sheep. It went something like:

"Baa baa back sheep, have you many moo
yessa yessa fee bag foo
one fo ma masta and one fo my dane
one fo the uddah one we have lotsa fun
baa baa back sheep, have you many moo
yessa yessa fee bag foo."

Cracked us up EVERY time!







: I was so bummed when she actually started singing it "correctly." We'd even stop her sister from correcting her to try and keep that version around!


----------



## PlayaMama (Apr 1, 2007)

noonies for noodles

bukie for kombucha

and loonie for luna the moon

so cute!!!


----------



## Picard (May 10, 2009)

latatek = elastic (band)
krittay = kitty
lalala-pah =cantaloupe
promma = piano


----------



## _betsy_ (Jun 29, 2004)

When DD first recognized steam coming out of a smoke stack, se called it "Big hot."

She plays Keepaboo (not Peekaboo) with the baby. Adorable!


----------



## peaceful_mama (May 27, 2005)

Light up bugs. You know, fireflies. Lightening bugs.









DD has "Strawberry BirfdayCake" panties (Strawberry Shortcake)

We eat "sammitches" We watch "Sepame Steet"

And DD learned how to "Wide mine bike" today (she now knows how to pedal her little bike!)

"I goin outside to wide mine bike"

and about 75 times a day I hear "I want canny" "Yes, I NEEEEED canny" looool (candy)

Today she said "I a pwincess, pwincess yike my haiw" (we were washing her hair, she's a princess with nice, clean hair .."I'm a princess, princess like my hair" Hair that eventually had Elmo, Cookie, and Abby Cadabby hair bands holding it in "piggytai-o-s")

Yesterday she had an ice cream cone and saw baby brother going for it "Want some toys?" (grabs armful) "Hewe Zahir-eee, too much toys!"

the way she adds that little "ee" to the end of her brothers' names, like she's baby-talking to them, like a little pet name, the 4 year old hates it, I think it's adorable to both


----------



## Flower of Bliss (Jun 13, 2006)

DD says "lasterday" for yesterday. She also still periodically slips and says "got-for" instead of "forgot" I have no idea why she does that one.


----------



## eclipse (Mar 13, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *peaceful_mama* 
"I goin outside to wide mine bike"


My almost 4 year old says mine instead of my and it's so dang cute. So he'll say something like, "Where mine book?" and I'll say "Yourn book is right here!"


----------



## happy2bamama (Apr 29, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Flower of Bliss* 
DD says "lasterday" for yesterday. She also still periodically slips and says "got-for" instead of "forgot" I have no idea why she does that one.

"Lasterday" makes so much more sense! And I loved "restarnaut"!!

Tonight DS said "Mar-balls" instead of "Marbles" (which I think makes more sense!)

He puts -ey on the end of everything - he rides his "scootery" and if he's tipping over, he'll say "tippery!"

He calls edamame "pop-em-beans"

He is obsessed with clocks and will say "The clock is stopped - it doesn't go ticking tock anymore."


----------



## loraxc (Aug 14, 2003)

"More muhmayno?" = "More tomatoes?"

"More wah-fuh-fuh-wah-fuh?" = "More waffle?"

"More chewy-ewy-ewy-ewy?" = "More cherries?"

DD is 5 and still talks about being "maked" (naked).


----------



## mysticmomma (Feb 8, 2005)

unscuddy= covered up
updeap= buckled up
skoopy= spooky
scopy scopy= scrubby scrubby to get washed


----------



## chrislancaste (Jul 29, 2009)

Choppies= Strawberries
BooBoo Nerse= Nursing
Noonles= Noodles
$hit= Sit. That one is still hilarious.
ALL-Keen= ice cream


----------



## borobaby (Nov 23, 2006)

Yo-Yo for yogart!
mannymannymanny for Handy Manny!
Dear Dod for Dear God!


----------



## springbabes (Aug 23, 2003)

I just remembered one from my son--he used to say "drinky" instead of "thirsty." I thought it was so cute I never corrected him







.


----------



## Aubergine68 (Jan 25, 2008)

Slippily for slippery.

Strawbears for strawberries

Today in the thrift store, ds3 insisted on carrying with them and called it his "curse" the whole time. "Mommy, you gots my curse? I gots money in my curse! Where my curse? I gots a curse like you, mommy!"


----------



## AutumnAir (Jun 10, 2008)

Tikky-tak - kitty cat
Doodoo - dirty (but it's the way she scrunches up her face and pouts her mouth right out to say it that gets us!)
And for a couple of weeks she used to say 'oosh' for shoe. That one melted my heart, but it's already gone...
Though it sounds like I have plenty more to look forward to!


----------



## AutumnAir (Jun 10, 2008)

Double post - ooops!


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

parmesean cheese in our house is "sprinkle cheese." I think I've been calling it that since *I* was a toddler.







It was natural enough to call it "sprinkle cheese" with my own kids, even though I know the real name

Meunster cheese = "monster cheese" (now said intentionally by 7yo DS being silly.)

When he was about 2 or 3, he called the chirpractor the "practor-practor."


----------



## Snuzzmom (Feb 6, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ruthla* 
parmesean cheese in our house is "sprinkle cheese." I think I've been calling it that since *I* was a toddler.







It was natural enough to call it "sprinkle cheese" with my own kids, even though I know the real name.

Hee! We call it "parmeesean cheeseean."


----------



## Hey Mama! (Dec 27, 2003)

I thought of another-youngest dd used to say "I'm nurse-ty" instead of thristy. This started after weaning but it cracked me up that she was always "nurse-ty"..


----------



## InMediasRes (May 18, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ruthla* 
parmesean cheese in our house is "sprinkle cheese." I think I've been calling it that since *I* was a toddler.







It was natural enough to call it "sprinkle cheese" with my own kids, even though I know the real name

In our house it is "shakey cheese".

Mine says "hocklocker" for helicopter. We sometimes call pants "pantalones" and he now calls them "pant loonies".

Today he called "Green eggs and ham" "green eggs and hamwich".

---
Leah, SAHM to Andrew 3/31/07 and Jane 3/1/09


----------



## mysticmomma (Feb 8, 2005)

i forgot one. wibby wabit (bunny rabbit)


----------



## sunnmama (Jul 3, 2003)

Ds calls vomit "drop it", which is more descriptive (what can I say...he's a pukey kind of kid).

Dd is 8 now, but said "our chothers" for "each other" for many years. So we still say "we love our chothers" all the time.


----------



## skybluepink02 (Nov 9, 2005)

I don't have any of my kids, but I used to call parmesan cheese "Pam and John Cheese" My parents had friends named, you guessed it, Pam and John. I still call it that!


----------



## Kaimamasan (Mar 7, 2009)

Cherry Tomato = Mini Mo (or Mi Mo)
Lawnmower = Yallon
Becky (DS's little toddler friend) = Bappy


----------



## peaceful_mama (May 27, 2005)

DD last night at dinner "Wanna hot dog wif mustard"

Me: (since dinner is on the table and I am not going to start making alternative meals) "tomorrow OK?"

Today, about lunchtime "I NEEDA hot dog Mommy"

So for lunch today, DD ate almost THREE "Natural" (nitrate free) beef hot dogs.....I *guess* she NEEDED it! lol

(fwiw she does not eat buns. Just the hot dog thanks)


----------



## Harmony96 (Jun 3, 2005)

this thread.











yutch = lunch
breh-sis = breakfast
pooghetti = spaghetti
cute-cumber = cucumber (although she only did this one about twice ever)
pupts = puffs
butterjelly = peanut butter and/or jelly

She also can't say an S blended w/ another consonant, so we have a whole series of words: 'nap, 'mell, 'tawberry, 'nake, etc.

and my favorite right now

whim-soup. I'll wait and post the "answer" to this one later, if anyone wants to guess what it is in the meantime.


----------



## Llyra (Jan 16, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ruthla* 
parmesean cheese in our house is "sprinkle cheese." I think I've been calling it that since *I* was a toddler.







It was natural enough to call it "sprinkle cheese" with my own kids, even though I know the real name

Meunster cheese = "monster cheese" (now said intentionally by 7yo DS being silly.)

When he was about 2 or 3, he called the chirpractor the "practor-practor."

We also call Parmesan "shaky cheese."

But I like DS's version of guacamole-- "Duck Mo Me."


----------



## Harmony96 (Jun 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Harmony96* 
whim-soup. I'll wait and post the "answer" to this one later, if anyone wants to guess what it is in the meantime.









I'm too impatient to wait for anyone to play, so here's the answer.

whim-soup = swimsuit.


----------



## eggsandpancakes (Oct 16, 2007)

at our house, everything is "fresh hot clean". . . "Momma get Daddy fresh hot clean coffee?" "Momma get fresh hot clean laundry?" "Momma get fresh hot clean violin lesson?" I think even the grownups will be using it for years.
And they are all "Buggah-fies", regardless of wings.
Daddy's Tahoe is "big red truck".
And it's never just a bath. . . .it's "bafforthebabies!" said really, really fast, normally as clothes are hitting the ground.


----------



## peaceful_mama (May 27, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Harmony96* 







this thread.

whim-soup. I'll wait and post the "answer" to this one later, if anyone wants to guess what it is in the meantime.









Swimsuit?


----------



## fromtheheart (Jun 16, 2008)

A child I took care of used to say "Willn't" for will not. I thought that was very cute!


----------



## Ubelle (Nov 3, 2006)

When I read this thread a few days ago I couldn't remember anything DD had been saying - shocking really.
But we have since had:
Funder - Thunder
Fip fops - flip flops
pee-poo - PU, stinky noise (what she does for her baby dolls poop diapers, no clue where she gets it, we don't do it, must be daycare)

And for string cheese - she asks for cheese with an all over body wiggle or a curvy finger move


----------



## camera_mama (Jun 4, 2009)

The TV remote is the "gimoke", and bathing suits are "baling suits". DD's mostly past the age of cute mispronounciations now, but those two have stuck so well that the entire family uses them now, and DD corrects us!


----------



## frontierpsych (Jun 11, 2006)

No stories of my kid yet (he's 11 months) but I do have this one:

SIL's (DH's little sister) first word was my husband's name, Louie. As a toddler, if she was looking for him in the house she'd call out "Oo-ay, War-oo?" (Louie, where are you?)


----------



## Norasmomma (Feb 26, 2008)

My DD has a small sore on the inside of her mouth, I said "oh maybe it's a canker sore." She said yeah "I have a cranker sore." LOL-too funny.

It is true though, if you have a canker sore, they sure do make me cranky. I like cranker sore much better.


----------



## Stephenie (Oct 11, 2007)

DS has taken to yelling for "Mapa" when either Mama or Papa will do.


----------



## Surfacing (Jul 19, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Stephenie* 
DS has taken to yelling for "Mapa" when either Mama or Papa will do.

















Over here dd2 will call any significant adult in her life that she trusts "Mami". So I'm Mami, her father is Mami, her grandmother is Mami, her aunt is Mami...


----------



## RoundAbout (Aug 3, 2006)

My 2 year-old says "Boom-ban" instead of band-aid. I love it so much that I say it that way now.


----------



## Aubergine68 (Jan 25, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tinahiggins* 
at our house, everything is "fresh hot clean". . . "Momma get Daddy fresh hot clean coffee?" "Momma get fresh hot clean laundry?" "Momma get fresh hot clean violin lesson?" I think even the grownups will be using it for years. .


Lol! At our house "big one" is the intensifier of choice. "I get big one hotter milk?" for "warm my milk up please?"


----------



## rightkindofme (Apr 14, 2008)

Baaa! for Boo. It makes me giggle.







(It doesn't quite sound like the sheep noise it's just the wrong syllable. I give her a break cause she's 14 months old.)


----------



## hibiscus mum (Apr 6, 2009)

I thought of a few more:

babing soup = bathing suit
wid a stawp = with a straw (not sure where the P on the end came from)


----------



## jempd (Feb 27, 2002)

when ds was little he said "lotta lotta" for many, or several. For years dh and I would use it, too, such as: "How many people were at the party?"
"Lotta lotta."

I personally like pam and john cheese.


----------



## nikkiethridge (May 6, 2008)

My 17 month old will call a turtle 'teedle'. I just melt.







:


----------



## mouthcave (Oct 9, 2008)

nipplefier for pacifier
i can't really think of anything else off the top of my head! i think i'm just so used to automatically translating


----------



## mamatoablessing (Oct 17, 2005)

When DD's foot falls asleep (often from sitting on her knees at mealtime) she says "Mommy! My foots all sparkly again!". Cracks me up everytime.


----------



## fancyoats (Jun 12, 2008)

computer = "doop-doo"
potty = "polly"


----------



## AutumnAir (Jun 10, 2008)

DD is pretty good at saying 'no' - what toddler isn't?!







but if she wants to say yes, she says 'nod' while nodding her head. It totally cracks me up!

As in:
ME: DD would you like some toast?
DD: (Smiling and nodding) Nod
ME: And some cheese?
DD: (Shaking head) No chiz
ME: Jam
DD: Nod

It's just so weird but cute!














:


----------



## peaceful_mama (May 27, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jempd* 
when ds was little he said "lotta lotta" for many, or several. For years dh and I would use it, too, such as: "How many people were at the party?"
"Lotta lotta."

I personally like pam and john cheese.


my dd uses "too much" like "Want a toy, baby? Here, too much toys!" while piling about 17 toys on him while I'm trying to change his diaper.

I forgot all about "Scheer-eeouswy" (that's "seriously" in English, yes, we watched EVERY episode of Grey's this winter LOL)


----------



## PatchChild (Sep 1, 2006)

"batcher-botcherer" for spatula. Don't as me why, but he says it the same way each time.

"oven mittens" for oven mitts

"shi-shi" for where. He's had this one since he started talking and I still don't know why. DS speaks in 10 or 12 word sentences, correctly pronounces bulldozer, and won't say where.


----------



## *jeanine* (May 29, 2005)

My almost 2 yo calls flip flops "up-ups" and Emma is her word for cat. All cats. "Yes honey, and what's that Emma's name?"

My 4 year old calls avocados "olive-cados" and surprises are "comprises".

I'm sure there's lots more - that's all I can think of right now.


----------



## b777girl (Apr 14, 2008)

I can think of a few:

"Kep-utch" (ketchup)
"Ogre" (yogurt)
"Ham-Bay-Ber" (hamburger)

and my favorite: "sneaky" (stinky) He'll poop and then wave his arm in front of his face, saying, "SNEAKY!"


----------



## eclipse (Mar 13, 2003)

Just remembered this one today, as we were eating at the Soup Plantation, which has a sky light. DS2 (almost 4 yo) calls sky lights "the way out." Because, I guess, it's an alternate exit?









He also calls the Skyfari ride at the Zoo (you ride in carts suspended on a wire above the zoo) the "Sky-high."


----------



## leighi123 (Nov 14, 2007)

ds says 'neck you' for thank you, I find myself saying it like that too!


----------



## leighi123 (Nov 14, 2007)

oh and bandaid is 'bean- ya'

and he adds in random things to words too - like 'pick ah me up'


----------



## Oonah (Jul 28, 2004)

My 5yo calls bellybuttons "lady buttons" and now so does my 3yo. Simply too cute to correct them!


----------



## lovetobemama (May 16, 2007)

When DS's foot falls alseep, it's "buzzing".

When he wants privacy in the bathroom, he asks for "privaty"

Yogurt is "yo-gret"

Regular is "re-glee-er"


----------



## SeekingSerenity (Aug 6, 2006)

I haven't read this whole thread yet, and I will have to remember some of what the kiddos say/have said, but here's some I can recall...

"arm ankle" is what DD called her wrist for awhile... now she calls her ankle an "angle."

Helicopter is "heely-clopper" for DD3.

A toothbrush was a "brushteeth."

For whatever reason, DD3 still calls all crunchy little byproducts of her body "zucchinis." She routinely runs up to me with her index finger extended, demanding that I examine the "nose zucchini," or the "ear zucchini," or the "lip zucchini" (when her lips are chapped and she peels some skin off of them).

DS1 called alligators or crocodiles "crockalators."

My DD2 called horses "wussussies." That one baffled me, but I still use it from time to time.









DD3 calls a restaurant an "eating house."

DS1 called scissors "snaps"... and my kids now call nail clippers "clippits." When it's time for a nail trim, we either do "clippa nails" or "clippa toes."

One of my all time favorites, though, is the salt-and-pepper thing. We used to have salt and pepper shakers that were made from Coronita beer bottles. They are little 8-oz bottles that are basically just miniature Corona bottles, with plastic shaker lids. So, when he was about 2, DS2 would refer to salt as "white beer" and pepper was, of course, "brown beer." He did that until he was about 5 (when my salt shaker broke and the pepper shaker got relegated to the cabinet). It's not that he didn't know the names for salt and pepper, just that it was cute and he knew it.







(oh, and he called soy sauce "brown." Just "brown," so if you didn't know what he meant when he yelled for brown, you might think he was requesting pepper, which was actually "brown _beer_"!)

Oh, oh, and I just recalled DD3's interesting names for fish sticks and tater tots. Fish sticks were "rectangle chickens," and tater tots were "circle chickens." Which of course go best with a little "white beer" and some grapety-grape juice.


----------



## readytobedone (Apr 6, 2007)

this thread is awesome!









DD says "motorcaca" for motorcycle. i really love that!

she also says "heres" instead of here. like if she hands me something, she says "heres, mama"--i think because i hand her stuff and say "here's your binky, here's your doll, etc."

granddaddy is "dodaddy" (pronounced like dough daddy) for some strange reason.

grandma is "manma"









there are so many more. i am trying to write them all down because i know i'll forget them.

i remembered one! oatmeal="oaf-peel"


----------



## readytobedone (Apr 6, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *syn_ack89* 
My LO says strawbabies, bluebabies for strawberries and blueberries.

He also say teeteetata for tortilla.

mine calls blueberries "blue babies" and strawberries..."stab babies"


----------



## readytobedone (Apr 6, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SparklingGemini* 

Well, lately she's been pretending to go to Starbucks and place an order and she says "Hi. Yes, I'd like a mochachichencapachato. With caramel please."












:
















i think they actually have a drink called that. don't they?









they should!!


----------



## InMediasRes (May 18, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *leighi123* 
ds says 'neck you' for thank you, I find myself saying it like that too!

Mine says "kink you". He also calls Cheerios nee nees. Have no idea where it came from.


----------



## inkslinger (May 29, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipse* 
Just remembered this one today, as we were eating at the Soup Plantation, which has a sky light. DS2 (almost 4 yo) calls sky lights "the way out." Because, I guess, it's an alternate exit?









He also calls the Skyfari ride at the Zoo (you ride in carts suspended on a wire above the zoo) the "Sky-high."

LOL, at the SD zoo? My kids call it the 'Up High In the Sky'


----------



## LiLStar (Jul 7, 2006)

We got Allie a big stuffed alligator from ikea. She was playing with it in the car. We were calling it an alligator and she started saying "Allie gator! Ben gator! River gator!" (ben is her cousin and River is her brother) soooo cute! she would put just any name in front of it because she thought we were saying Alliegator. Which is ironic because when I was pregnant, Alliegator was her nick name. When she was born, she just wasn't an alliegator anymore so we never called her that again.


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

Tamorning=tomorrow morning







:


----------



## vbactivist (Oct 4, 2006)

for a while my now 10 year old, when he was three, said "wanks" for thanks


----------



## Unconventional1 (Apr 3, 2006)

DS calls people he doesn't know commercials.

ex) "Hey, DS, we're home!" "No, this not our home, this commercial's home." I guess he thinks that is what we meant when we were watching a movie and we said it would come on after the commercials, he thought it was the people on the commercial?


----------



## OkiMom (Nov 21, 2007)

My 2 `1/2 year old has recently came up with some cute ones..

bigraf- giraffe
sisexi- What she calls her sister.. Her sisters nickname is Lexi and we are always telling DD1 to be nice to her sister so she ended up combining the two.

Theres more but the baby wants to nurse.


----------



## Theoretica (Feb 2, 2008)

Thought of another one...

go topless = convertible car


----------



## Lynn08 (Dec 2, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AutumnAir* 
DD is pretty good at saying 'no' - what toddler isn't?!







but if she wants to say yes, she says 'nod' while nodding her head. It totally cracks me up!

As in:
ME: DD would you like some toast?
DD: (Smiling and nodding) Nod
ME: And some cheese?
DD: (Shaking head) No chiz
ME: Jam
DD: Nod

It's just so weird but cute!














:

My niece and nephew (5&3) do something similar when they are playing! They will narrate the action they are performing - it is the funniest thing to see! Instead of just pretending to open doors or push buttons, they say "open" and "push" while they are doing it!

They also love to play Starbucks. So niece will take orders, make the drink and call them out when they're ready ("Caramel Frap, #21") while nephew is filling water cups ("wwwaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaattttttttttteeeeeeer rrrrr"). But, sis swears they don't go there _that_ often.


----------



## npd (May 28, 2007)

My favorite by far... my little guy calls sunscreen 'sun scream', and cautions his father that if he doesn't have his sun scream on, the sun is going to scream at him...


----------



## beru (Nov 19, 2007)

My 22 month old asks to breastfeed by pulling on my shirt and saying "money". I am not kidding. This just started last week.


----------



## pdxcox (Jun 24, 2008)

My 23month DS asking to nurse is "minutes" as in "just a minute". that melts me.
grandma is "haa-nna"

great post!


----------



## ainh (Jul 27, 2006)

well...obviously "scuber divers" wear "wedding suits", right?

any can anyone guess what he meant when he said "i learned to jump rope with my eye" ?? it means "wink" according to my lovely three year old boy!!


----------



## JayGee (Oct 5, 2002)

DS is almost 8 now, but when he was a toddler, he called a suitcase a "soupcase". I just broke the news to him earlier this summer that it's really called a suitcase







! The whole family has been saying soupcase for years!

DD2 says "benext to" for next to. Kind of like a combination of beside and next to. I love it!


----------



## lanamommyphd07 (Feb 14, 2007)

Ploo for pool
loobabies for blueberries
used to say "cock" for truck


----------



## azmomtoone (Aug 30, 2008)

DS also says "me-me" for "excuse me".


----------



## evaliesmom (Apr 1, 2009)

My DD says Bucky for button. She likes to put her finger in my beyey bucky.

Choo choo is not a train at our house, but tractor. And just a choo is a truck.

My brother who is now 11, used to say peanut jelly and sandwhich.

He also called a grill a gorilla.


----------



## Narn (Nov 7, 2007)

Nipple-potamus! (for hippopotamus)


----------



## puddle (Aug 30, 2007)

My favorites so far:

Hopter-hopter (helicopter)
Play-doh-doh (Play-doh)
Yoweeyo (Yellow)

And in the book Put Me in the Zoo, DD thinks that the animal with the spots is a zoo.


----------



## OGirlieMama (Aug 6, 2006)

I love that with my kids, something is either upside-down, or "upside-up," which makes a lot more sense to me!


----------



## KristaDJ (May 30, 2009)

from 2yo DD
Wenis= cross b/w penis and weiner lol
Yorange= orange
catbob= bobcat
From 7yo DS as a toddler
bussons= buttons
rhi-_nit_-ros= rhinoceros
beeboos= boobies


----------



## FoxintheSnow (May 11, 2004)

DS is 5 now but these are ones he used to say when he was little.

Bru-rella (umbrella)
Lemonlade (lemonade)
Indian Joe (indiana jones)
opperscotch (hopscotch)

And my ds once explained to my that a fart makes a pffffft sound and a toot makes more of a squeaky sound. Glad to know the difference!


----------



## tammylsmith (Jul 11, 2008)

Piano= Pianino

Guitar= Play-tar

Winnie the Pooh= Shampoo

Helecopter= Hekacopter

Socks on the arms when Daddy get's poison ivy= Sock Puppets


----------



## Elizabeth2008 (Nov 26, 2008)

"bopper" for diaper
"bah-babies" for raspberries
and my favorite, "rough" for the heel of the foot


----------



## SeekingSerenity (Aug 6, 2006)

(nak) A few more I remembered....

Hippit = hippo
Texas message = text message
claps = gloves

When something is inside-out, I hear this question: "Mama, could you outside in this??"


----------



## Thalia (Apr 9, 2003)

"tookies" for cookies


----------



## SaraBravo (May 28, 2006)

heby instead of heavy... booboo instead of milk... cruck instead of truck... and a ton more i cant seem to think of right now lol


----------



## SaraBravo (May 28, 2006)

bee bit for beep beep lol that is the cutest! my daughter heard my mom cuss at a car one day so we replaced that word with " awe tarder sauce!" well she did that on her own lol.
papas are frys... which is hilarious becuase thats how you say potato in spanish and im have mex, but he got it from us saying "try it it's papa's "because he will eat anything his papa eats lol.
badoon.. for balloon
he trils his r's in so many words its sooo cute


----------



## New_Natural_Mom (Dec 21, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SparklingGemini* 
Oh! And I have to confess to being a Starbucks-a-holic and spending way to many afternoon walking to our local one or driving a bit further to the drive-thru if I'm burned out and need DD to nap in the car.

Well, lately she's been pretending to go to Starbucks and place an order and she says "Hi. Yes, I'd like a mochachichencapachato. With caramel please."

OMG, I about died the first time she said that. It was hysterical and a bit scary too!

This is ADORABLE!


----------



## ~Charlie's~Angel~ (Mar 17, 2008)

Coos Coos=Blues Clues
bunnies go BOP BOP, and only with one leg, not both.
KiKa=Kitty cat
Uppy=Puppy
NINI=raining
utter=Thunder
inny=Windy

Looking back at these words, its amazing I can understand the child. lol~!


----------



## morganlefay (Nov 13, 2007)

From 16 month old DD:

Showees=flowers

Buddies=bubbles







:

And--I'm not so sure this is cute--she just learned how to say "shirt." Except she pronounces it without the "r"







This was rather embarassing when we went to the Christian thrift store the other day and she was enthusiastically pointing out the long racks of shirts they had


----------



## PoetryMom (Mar 29, 2009)

DS (now 21) used to say cloclate for chocolate and the cresent moon was banana moon. DD1 (now 5) used to say hehind instead of behind for her bottom. She used to say this until recently when someone at school told her she's supposed to say bottom (I was sad). She still says underpits for armpits or underarms. DD2 (21 months) called Dora Dida.


----------



## artgoddess (Jun 29, 2004)

My little one used to call her brother Luke "kook" or "kooky" it was such a good description of his behavior too. It was a sad day for me when my train obsessed son learned how to pronounce the word and no longer said "twains" in his sleep even.


----------



## MissE (May 12, 2007)

Heheh...these are too funny. We have:

Mycicle = Motorcycle
Bicycle = Popsicle
pakut = kaputt (German for "broken")


----------



## SeekingSerenity (Aug 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *artgoddess* 
It was a sad day for me when my train obsessed son learned how to pronounce the word and no longer said "twains" in his sleep even.

This reminded me thay my oldest DD used to say "chootles" for trains. We still use that term... a lot, actually, since we live about 1/4 mile from a BNSF freight spur (I'm the railfan in the family, and have passed it along to my kids).


----------



## Theoretica (Feb 2, 2008)

My 16month old can say 'nana and ap-pool for banana and apple. However she calls all fruit "apple". She sees a banana and says APPLE! I say "do you want a banana?" she says Nooooooo, APPLE! While nodding her head 'yes' furiously.

It's so freaking adorable!


----------



## loraxc (Aug 14, 2003)

Umbrella = "gorilla"
Motorcycle = "nosickle"
Swimsuit = "simnoot"


----------



## Oliver'sMom (Jul 17, 2007)

when my sister was about 5 (a bit past toddler age I guess) she told our grandma that our mom was a "prostitute". She meant to say "protestant"


----------



## limabean (Aug 31, 2005)

These are so funny!









Just now as we were walking in the door, my DS said something and I chuckled and thought, "Actually, that would be a better name for that" and headed straight for this thread, but I forgot what it was while reading the other posts!









So I'll just tell an old one that I think is cute: instead of "each other," my 4yo DS says "our chothers" (as in "We're holding hands with our chothers") or "their chothers" (as in "They're sitting next to their chothers").









ETA: I just remembered what DS said a few minutes ago! (Wow, my brain really does work, sort of!














He was talking about marbles and he called them marballs. Well, they are balls, so it actually works!


----------



## Mama~Love (Dec 8, 2003)

DD is 2½ & says "d!ck" for "sick". I







everytime.


----------



## QueenOfThePride (May 26, 2005)

Mine says mooster for rooster.

And my first invented sparkle for freckle. I much prefer calling any kind of skin blemish sparkles. Our whole family says sparkles now for freckles, moles, acne, even scratches.


----------



## artgoddess (Jun 29, 2004)

My nearly 2 year old puts too many 'a' sounds in the sentence when she wants someone to wake up. So she'll go to her big brothers room in the morning and say to him, "Awake-a Up-a" it's hard to describe, but it sounds so freaking cute.

Sometimes I need my 5 year old to translate for me, he can understand her garble better than we can. Last night I had to call him over she was saying to me "mama, I need Blah blah." I could tell it started with a 'b" sound but each thing I asked that I could think of that started with a 'b' she would say no to and say again "I need blah blah." So I call her brother, and tell him I can't figure out what his sister wants, and I tell her to tell him. She says to him, "I need blah blah" He rolls his eyes and tells her, "No, you don't need one, you just want one." and he walked away! Without telling me what it was she wanted.







: I had to chase him down and get him to tell me. He sighed and told me, "she just wants a band-aid."


----------



## tracymom1 (May 7, 2008)

nak
Okay, I have to jump in here!

Do-Do-Roo=Scooby doo

(DH is teaching him spanish) pour favor comes out sounding like "ho ho ho"

And, at 23 months, DS has yet to string 2 words together to make a thought, with the exception of "boobies. milk. baby" every time his newborn sister is nursing! And, of course, these are the only words he says clearly enough so that anyone can actually understand!


----------



## heidirk (Oct 19, 2007)

I wuuuuft youuuu!!!! (love hearin that one!)

"all the time, in the whole wuuurld!" or "today! today in the whole wuuurld!" which means, 'right now!' or always.

Libarely-library
veelaloh- video
dbd-dvd

and, pretending to talk on the phone,

"oh, I didn't know you was here!"
"yea, uhm-hm, ok, well, see you later, umm-hmm, bye bye!" usually all in one breath!


----------



## eclipse (Mar 13, 2003)

My youngest is almost 4, so not a toddler. He does have a speech delay, though. I just realized that he's calling the microwave the "hot machine" and fridge the "cold machine."


----------



## nikkiethridge (May 6, 2008)

'la lola' (granola)
'la loon' (balloon)


----------



## MamaJenese (Aug 14, 2006)

My two year old DD calls all bathing suits pirate suits, i donlt have any idea why but i love it. She also call anything sparkley chocolate sprinkles. So many morning she will ask to wear her pirate suit with chocolate sprinkles. She also calls butterflys flying flowers, I love it!


----------



## holothuroidea (Mar 30, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LynnS6* 
Just last week we got: "Do you take this man to be your awful wedded husband?"

OT- My DH said "awful wedded life" instead of "lawful wedded wife" in our vows at the rehearsal.


----------



## rainbowmoon (Oct 17, 2003)

my 4yo calls her bathing suit a "baby suit". It's too cute!


----------



## bobandjess99 (Aug 1, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HappyMommy2* 
Do your children have great words?

My older one says "jumpoline" instead of "trampoline" ... which makes so much more sense! He also says "lightern" instead of "lantern" which is just adorable.

What are your kids' best made-up words!??

We actually own a "jumpolene"
http://www.toysrus.com/product/index...LAID=107516831


----------



## HappyMommy2 (Jan 27, 2007)

We had a new one today - "dangerish" for dangerous. Makes so much more sense!


----------



## MysteryMama (Aug 11, 2006)

I'm loving this thread!

"supercase" for suitcase
"sicky cup" for sippy cup

all brushes (hair brush, paint brush, etc) are called toothbrushes

for some reason 3yo ds has always called the wonder pets, the lo pets. ??


----------



## mrsteapot (Dec 21, 2006)

LO are so cute. My boys were both very verbal and clear as a bell, the only thing ds2 said was flippers for flip flops. And ds1 did say froggy instead of foggy, and called our neighbor Dean "Bean". But dd1??? I couldn't understand a word for months, and even now I have to really listen sometimes.
She says:
pop-pops = flip flops
noonels = noodels
pee-sun = capri sun
dia-do-da = Dora (she can say Dora now)
ee-milk = oatmeal
nahnees = breasts and bras
sum gasses = sun glasses

Me and the boys call Taco Bell's crunch wraps "Crap Wraps" it was a total "freudian slip" the first time I said it, but hey...


----------



## maddycakes (Apr 14, 2008)

some new ones recently added to DD's vocab:

"bang-bang" = band-aid (this makes more sense!)
"pink-pinks" = pancakes
"bumpity" = bumpy


----------



## HappyMommy2 (Jan 27, 2007)

My DS isn't a toddler anymore, but with all the rain and flooding lately, we have a new great word.

Sunk Pump!! Makes SO much more sense than sump pump!


----------



## Tres (Aug 17, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rainbowmoon* 
my 4yo calls her bathing suit a "baby suit". It's too cute!









My little sister called a bathing suit a 'baby suit' too. She is now 15 and we all still call it a baby suit.







I loved being a big sister to toddler siblings, they are SO cute!


----------



## pianojazzgirl (Apr 6, 2006)

Ds calls oatmeal "email". I seriously crack up every time he says it!

He also calls the kitchen the "chicken", lol.


----------



## Materfamilias (Feb 22, 2008)

Vowel endings for multi-syllabic words are popular around here.
Calpoo = Calpurnia (the cat)
bike-oo, now bicycoo = bicycle, which of course must be ridden with a
helmee (she just started to move to the correct pronunciation but I love this)

there's more, but nothing springs to mind at the moment.


----------



## Rainbow2911 (Dec 16, 2004)

When my dd was small, anything that happened in the past happened 'ayearayearayear ago'! Always made me smile.


----------



## dioramamama (Sep 4, 2007)

My daughter calls the linen closet the "lion closet" and the humidifier the "committing fire."

As for my son, balloons are "bagoons." I can't help but call them that myself now!


----------



## InMediasRes (May 18, 2009)

DS (3yo) calls yesterday "lasterday" and seasoning is "sneeze-oning".


----------



## Plaid Leopard (Sep 26, 2003)

When my now 11yo ds was two he called bulldozers "boozabozers". Popsicles were "popsapickles" and a knife was a "narf".

My DH is French and the kids are bilingual. My 6yo still has trouble pronouncing the letter "L". When he says cool, it comes out Cooi-ye, which sounds like the French slang word for testicles (couilles).

My two year old ds calls macaroni and cheese "rockinroly teeze". Ballons are "bahdoons".


----------



## Harmony96 (Jun 3, 2005)

I gave DD a Craisin a few months ago and told her what it was, then she said, "Mmm. Can I have another crazy one?" lol


----------



## hrsmom (Jul 4, 2008)

My dd used to use the middle part of the word a lot when she was learning to say words. So "lotion" was "osh"... she started calling "shampoo" "osh" and I told her it was shampoo not lotion, so she calls it "osh-poo". (And today she called "champagne" "osh-pane") I love toddler talk, too!!!!

Not that these words are better, they're just cute!!


----------



## trillian11 (Apr 13, 2008)

My almost 2-year old DS says "daggon" for "don't know" and "rhino-nocerous."


----------



## nolonger (Jan 18, 2006)

Oatmeal is "Eat ole"

He reverses the order of nouns and adjectives, which is so cute sometimes, like "up baby!" when he wants me to pick him up.


----------



## SeekingSerenity (Aug 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Materfamilias* 
Vowel endings for multi-syllabic words are popular around here.
Calpoo = Calpurnia (the cat)
bike-oo, now bicycoo = bicycle, which of course must be ridden with a
helmee (she just started to move to the correct pronunciation but I love this)

there's more, but nothing springs to mind at the moment.

My DD used to put "mmm" on the end of everything... _apple_ was "app-mmm" and _Daddy_ was "Dat-mmm." Lots of others, too!

When she was about a year old, she'd demand a bath after dinner. She'd sit in her high chair and yell, "Take-up, take-up, take-up, take-up, take-up BAAAAH???" Over and over... it was adorable!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rainbow2911* 
When my dd was small, anything that happened in the past happened 'ayearayearayear ago'! Always made me smile.

Four-year old DD still does this. Everything is "last year." This morning she was asking if I could hide the plastic Easter eggs again, "remember when you did that and we went and found them all last year?" As in, yesterday LOL!

I also liked the way she used to refer to hippos. If she saw one, she'd excitedly yell "Hippit! Hippit!"


----------



## blizzard_babe (Feb 14, 2007)

Let's see...

Ketchup is "red sauce."
Hot sauce is "mama's red sauce."
Syrup is "waffle sauce."
Mustard is "yellow sauce."

He's on a sauce kick







.


----------



## Punchy Kaby (Mar 13, 2006)

Thank you for this thread! I so need a little chuckle throughout the day!
DS usedto say
juice bites=last bites
Whistles=lentils


----------



## Boot (Jan 22, 2008)

DS went through a brief period of calling shampoo 'poosham'. I was sad when he got it 'right'.


----------



## bri276 (Mar 24, 2005)

Munkin = monkey

Our cat named "Cokie" = our cat now named "Dopey"

Oh, God (thanks to my road rage) = "Oh, Dod."


----------



## Harmony96 (Jun 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SeekingSerenity* 
Four-year old DD still does this. Everything is "last year." This morning she was asking if I could hide the plastic Easter eggs again, "remember when you did that and we went and found them all last year?" As in, yesterday LOL!









: DD is the opposite, and her word for everything in the past is "yesterday" lol.

She also calls a camera a "c'rama."


----------



## InMediasRes (May 18, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Harmony96* 







: DD is the opposite, and her word for everything in the past is "yesterday" lol.

She also calls a camera a "c'rama."

My DS does c'rama too.

And he seems to talk in "storybook" a lot of the time. His words for what happened in the past are "once upon a time" and "a long time ago". He also loves to use "in a little while" and "in a few minutes" even though I'm not sure he knows what those mean. Think he's heard those a few times?


----------



## brandianndesigns (Jun 8, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bri276* 

Oh, God (thanks to my road rage) = "Oh, Dod."

tee he he! that really made me chuckle!

my DS says 'sprink' for watering outside with the water hose. as in "i want to sprink"

i love you = i wud you (all one word when he says it)


----------



## InMediasRes (May 18, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *blizzard_babe* 
Let's see...

Ketchup is "red sauce."
Hot sauce is "mama's red sauce."
Syrup is "waffle sauce."
Mustard is "yellow sauce."

He's on a sauce kick







.

The last time we went out to eat, DS ordered sauce. "Just sauce, please". The waitress got a huge kick out of him.


----------



## greenmansions (Feb 16, 2005)

pud = pug (the dog)
winding = windy (it's winding out, rather than the wind is blowing)

and my favorite, nappiest = the person who naps the most (as in uncle al is the nappiest one)


----------



## blizzard_babe (Feb 14, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *InMediasRes* 
The last time we went out to eat, DS ordered sauce. "Just sauce, please". The waitress got a huge kick out of him.

DS LOVES to dip things in sauce. Now, he won't EAT things that have been dipped in sauce. But he loves the act of dipping.


----------



## Snowflower (Dec 19, 2007)

the song 'keep trying, don't give up...' =

i twying, go go bub


----------



## ~Charlie's~Angel~ (Mar 17, 2008)

sayo barb= ceral bar
sin and serb= Phineas and Pherb

You should hear my 16 month olds impression of swiper the fox (ae mannnnnnnn!) Its a riot!


----------



## kcparker (Apr 6, 2008)

My son is 2 1/2 now, and his most recent was this:
"Mama, we should use the door-wheel," said when we were in a hotel with a revolving door.


----------



## slgt (Feb 21, 2007)

hippopops = hippopotamus
ci-ci wrap = bra (she calls breasts "ci-cis")


----------



## Harmony96 (Jun 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *greenmansions* 
winding = windy (it's winding out, rather than the wind is blowing)

Yep I forgot DD does this one too, said w/ a short I rather than a long I.


----------



## tsfairy (May 19, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *U2can* 
While walking through a park recently, my 3 year old granddaughter was so excited to see the "water mountains".

My 2yo DS loves "water mountains." Makes total sense.

He's very into Star Wars right now, and clone troopers are called "booming guys."

4yo DS just stopped saying "reboon" for balloon.


----------



## butterfly_mommy (Oct 22, 2007)

My 9 year old niece asked my 2 yr old DS if he liked spiders and DS said "Yes I like man-spider" It took me a moment to realize he meant spider-man (I am not sure how he knows who spider-man is however







)


----------



## InMediasRes (May 18, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *greenmansions* 
winding = windy (it's winding out, rather than the wind is blowing)

DS does this one too. It's usually more like "The wind is winding me" (ie, blowing on me).

Pretty much any noun can become a verb these days. When he self stims in the bathtub, he says he is "penising".


----------



## SoCaliMommy (Jun 11, 2004)

My almost 4 yr old says i burped instead of i tooted and he also laughs hysterically about it.

He calls the dog a sneaky dog, and dog hardly calls the dog by it's name.


----------



## elleystar (Oct 24, 2007)

What a cute thread! DS isn't really talking yet so I don't have too much to add...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *springbabes* 
My oldest DD had a knack for this when she was a toddler--
girl cheese (grilled cheese)
raisin brown (raisin bran)
hair fix (hair clips)
toe food (tofu)

OMG girl cheese! When I was a toddler myself, I thought it was 'girl cheese' too. And that turned into 'cheese mommies'. My family still calls them cheese mommies to this day.


----------



## blizzard_babe (Feb 14, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *InMediasRes* 
DS does this one too. It's usually more like "The wind is winding me" (ie, blowing on me).

Pretty much any noun can become a verb these days. When he self stims in the bathtub, he says he is "penising".

















Penising!


----------



## katiesk (Nov 6, 2007)

dd, almost two, previously said 'milk' or 'milky' for nursing, but now refers to my boobs and the process of breastfeeding and any drinking of milk as 'motchka'. 'motchka, mama'!


----------



## FunkSoulMommy (Sep 21, 2007)

Sooo I have an embaressing one to tell on myself from when I was like in late elementary school... my family still teases me to this day, & I definitely should have known better, but I was in the car with my mom & grandparents & that Dont mess around with Jim song came on & I happily sang along very loudly....

You dont tug on supermans cape... you dont spit into the wind... You dont pull off the mask of the *OZONE RANGER*... & you dont mess around with Jim....

HAHA...

& DS calls wonderpets "be-bets"

& dinosaurs are Nee-nores & every type of dino is known by their land before time name...

he has a sharptooth, a peetry, "TWO sahwas", a ducky ,a spike, & some long necks (none of the long necks are little foot though apparently) in his bath every night...


----------



## madeofstardust (Mar 20, 2008)

I love this thread, it's so fun!

My 16mo DD is saying some very funny things lately. Lets see....

She just started replacing the j in juice for a b, so she asks for, "booce?!" Which sounds pretty much like booze hahaha. I LOVE it. We get funny looks in public though!

Our cat Shimmyshim is kee kee, our other cat Eleanor is keeeeeeee!

Oh, and now she's up from her nap, I'll try to post more later!


----------



## WinterPearl (Aug 29, 2009)

Right now we are potty learning, and DS is very fond of playing with his what was first called 'bubbles' until he learned that they are actually 'testaballs' (testicles)


----------



## HappyMommy2 (Jan 27, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WinterPearl* 
...that they are actually 'testaballs' (testicles)

Priceless!!!


----------



## rosinthebow (Dec 5, 2009)

Oh gosh, I could probably think of so many, but the first thing that just came to mind was the other day when my 3 year old ds said something about
"being haive (HAY-vuh)", I was saying, you are being WHAT? I just didn't understand, 'being haive" he kept repeating, then he said, "you know, you said behave , I am bein' haive." It just cracked me up.

And when he was younger, and just starting to really use words, for some reason, I think because "wawa" was his word for water, he seemed to think that all words were just the first syllable of the word repeated twice, every word was like that.

Broc-broc = broccoli
Muk-muk = milk
I can't think of them all, but everything was said this way for a while.


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

DD1 (now 10) used to say "I'm hockey!" when she was hungry. That one stuck and we still use it today.









DS says heliclopter, which I love.
DD3 says "pretties" when she's talking about a hair elastic.

For some reason they both mixed up "bologna" and "lasagna." It took us for freaking EVER to figure out WTH they were talking about, 'cause they've never even HAD bologna!

When DD1 and DD2 were little we'd say "okay, quiet time for bed, no talking." They'd come back with, "little tiny talking?" And so now "no little tiny" stuck.

Oh! I forgot one day when we were in the car DD3 was regaling me about a car trip with daddy, and she said, "And then, mama, he hornked!" "I'm sorry, he what?" "He hornked! Daddy hornked the car!" Ah yes. Daddy honked the horn. LOVE that one.


----------



## blizzard_babe (Feb 14, 2007)

DS call lettuce "leafs."

And continuing on his sauce trend, salad dressing is "leaf sauce."


----------



## Theoretica (Feb 2, 2008)

2yo (tomorrow! Gasp!) DD...

Calls all lettuce and leafy food products "broccoli". Broccoli is called 'trees', of course!

Replaces 'c' sounds with 't'. So 'cup of' becomes 'tuppa' and 'cookie' becomes 'tookie'. The best and most adorable-ist ever is when she wants a 'tuppa hot toe-toe peez, I TOLD!'







(cup of hot cocoa please, I'm cold!). Her cousin's name is Curtis, so she calls him "turdis", much to his horror and indignation, but to the absolute delight of his sisters.









ETA: She calls her diaper a 'happy butt'. So when she wants changed she'll ask for a 'happy butt please'! When she's poopy she'll say "All gone happy butt!"

She ain't kidding









I'll think of more







Fun thread!


----------



## FunkSoulMommy (Sep 21, 2007)

the testaballs crack me up.... thats actually my preferred phrasing & it makes me giggle to think about a kiddo sayin it..


----------



## Centura (Jul 15, 2009)

Oh, I have a couple of little linguists at home...

smashed potatos for mashed potatos

motatos is tomatos

huxtable is hospital

retch-u-ran for restaurant

undee-wear for underwear

I know I am missing a couple real good one, but I will have to get back with those


----------



## kriket (Nov 25, 2007)

we once went to sugar-cog-o when my youngest sister was small. (Chicago)

Riding on an elevator was flying on the alligator.

And the ever classic, "Lello, cow doo, on the flew" (Yellow car door on the floor)

My Sprout doesn't talk much, but he has picked up "Dank-Q" for thank you. It's the sweetest thing you would ever want to hear!

I love this thread!


----------



## kgreenemama (Dec 31, 2008)

On the way home from daycare, DS (24 mo) said, "Sing Cheesy Toast song!" I said, "I'm sorry, I don't know that song. Can you sing it for me?" He put his hands on his head, then his shoulders, and sang, "Head... shoulders... cheesy toast. Cheesy toast."

I laughed the rest of the way home, singing along with him.


----------



## ~NewMa~ (Nov 20, 2007)

Levi turned 2 today!
His language skills are really taking off! This is incredible to watch! (can you tell he's my first?)
He of course, says some adorable stuff. Every sentence is adorable








But most recently he has had a lot of trouble with the word "Horsey"
He can say "House" and "Happy" ("hatty")
but "Horsey" = "Fody"


----------



## Carhootel (Jul 16, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kgreenemama* 
On the way home from daycare, DS (24 mo) said, "Sing Cheesy Toast song!" I said, "I'm sorry, I don't know that song. Can you sing it for me?" He put his hands on his head, then his shoulders, and sang, "Head... shoulders... cheesy toast. Cheesy toast."

I laughed the rest of the way home, singing along with him.


----------



## loraxc (Aug 14, 2003)

DS recently referred to the handle of DH's mug as "the handlebar."

("Can I hold it by the handlebar?")


----------



## blizzard_babe (Feb 14, 2007)

This one is kind of our doing... DS calls underwear "funtowear!"

We're doing pre-PLing with him, and always say, "Underwear are fun-to-wear!" just to make underwear seem more exciting.


----------



## number572 (Aug 25, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SparklingGemini* 
... she says "Hi. Yes, I'd like a mochachichencapachato. With caramel please."


"with caramel please." omg i'm laughing so hard, this is too funny. thx for sharing, she's adorable.


----------



## welsh (Feb 14, 2007)

Love this thread!

Ds just said to me this morning,
"Mummy, that's beauteous!" = beautiful/gorgeous hybrid word


----------



## weliveintheforest (Sep 3, 2005)

babel - bagel
dun- dragon
dun dun - sword


----------



## ann_of_loxley (Sep 21, 2007)

I love how my son says music and elephants

Muskit and Effelants lol


----------



## Smokering (Sep 5, 2007)

Rowan says "two-matoes" instead of tomatoes. As in, "One, TWOmatoes!" Or, if there are more, "One, two three, four, sixmatoes!"... but in the absence of a particular number, they default to twomatoes.

She also says "fingums" for fingers, but I'm not sure that's an improvement. Cute, though.

Oh... and rhinos are "winos". FIL was most amused when DD went to the zoo and came back saying she had kissed winos and patted winos. (She had neither kissed nor patted the rhinos, for the record, and later on she insisted she had also ridden them, so not the most reliable witness in any case...)


----------



## GoBecGo (May 14, 2008)

DD calls moisturiser MONSTERiser. Very accurate i feel









She's 4 but still comes out with crazy pronoun errors. Like "look at that lady mama! He's waiting for the bus with us, is he getting off at her stop now?"









Also she doesn't say "why don't you?" she says "why do you don't?" as in "why do you don't want me to have ice cream?"


----------



## blizzard_babe (Feb 14, 2007)

Now that spring has sprung in the Yukon-Kuskokwim Delta, DS has taken to calling mud puddles "muddles."


----------



## Surfacing (Jul 19, 2005)

Great thread.

Today dd2 offered me some toy-food: a bun topped with sesame seeds. "Oh thank you," I said. "That pie!" she exclaimed. "Pie?" I asked. "Yeah pie, with rain drops. Raindrop pie!"







The sesame seeds were indeed shaped like raindrops.









Something that she does that we love is she'll say, "Thank you SO much!" and really emphasize the SO. So cute!


----------



## MoMo's Mama (Apr 5, 2010)

2 1/2 y.o. DD calls greens "excited," instead of "salad".


----------



## JuniperMama (Sep 1, 2004)

My DS is 5 1/2 now so he's lost most of his little kid speak but he still says "extercising" for exercising. He used to say supaghetti for spaghetti. I still say it because I just loved it but now he says it properly and looks at me like I'm goofy when I say it his old way.









My daughter is only 8 months so still in the babbling phase but I can't wait to hear what she'll come up with!


----------



## teenyxdoodlez (Apr 2, 2010)

OMG I love reading these!! Kids are so funny..lol!









My DD and I were baking cupcakes the other day and it was time for the eggs and she asks me if she could "hatch" 'em! LOL, Super cute..I love her so much!


----------



## CageFreeFamily (May 13, 2009)

Breasts = Boo-teens or Boutiens maybe

Ice cream = Ah pume

Umbrella = Umbrellana


----------



## limette (Feb 25, 2008)

When my dd was 2 she'd call shoes "va" and strawberries "mmmm". She could pronounce everything else properly but she held on to those two terms.


----------



## InMediasRes (May 18, 2009)

For a while DS was saying "We live in Our City in the Naked Sticks."









That's right. Naked Sticks = The United States

His new one today is everything = "everystuff"


----------



## blizzard_babe (Feb 14, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *limette* 
When my dd was 2 she'd call shoes "va" and strawberries "mmmm". She could pronounce everything else properly but she held on to those two terms.









DS's "word," if you want to call it that, for water, was to flap his tongue back and forth on his upper lip. He understood the word water, could make all the sounds required to say water, but if we asked him if he wanted some water, he'd nod and say "*lip flap sound*."

Then all the sudden one day he stopped, and I kinda miss it







.


----------



## Mamatolea (Jan 17, 2007)

Lea is always asking to go to the mall and ride on the "horsey-sel" which is the carousel. Isn't it funny how they take things at face value? Just love it!!

Line-steins are "Little Einsteins"

She has called coupons "poocons" for forever, and I hope she doesn't stop that one! <3


----------



## Mother Cake (Jan 2, 2010)

Thank you so much for this thread--I really needed a laugh today!

Not a mama, yet, but used to babysit for a little girl who had her whys and becauses mixed up. As in, "You're nice, that's because I love you." Had to share.


----------



## CallMeMommy (Jun 15, 2005)

I have an old one left over from when DS1 was little - instead of tickle, it's "leedle". I guess because "tickle tickle tickle tickle!" kinda sounds like "leedle" when you say it really fast. He's almost 6 and just yesterday I heard him say to his little brother "I'm going to leedle your belly!"


----------



## thatgirliknew (Dec 1, 2009)

My son is 3 and he just "read" a Lightning McQueen book to me. He said they were in "Gatorade Springs" (Radiator Springs).









Instead of "penis" he says his "pew-niss"
burritos are now Bitos.
and he drops the first syllable of Potato so now they are just "Tatos"


----------



## Enudely (Jul 2, 2005)

"let's go ride the bi-go-go" (bicycle)


----------



## MountainMamaGC (Jun 23, 2008)

Ketchup= Cheppa
Clean up= Keemup
Peek a boo= Peek a Bee.
Yogurt= Wogit


----------



## WindyCityMom (Aug 17, 2009)

DD calls a family friend named Tracy "True Tree".


----------



## biophdmom (Feb 24, 2010)

my 28 mo adds "ys" to everything...

instead of cup its cuppy, instead of grapes its grape-ys

its really cute. it drives dh crazy but i love it!!


----------



## LiLStar (Jul 7, 2006)

just thought of one. 3yo dd says "magic adabra" instead of abra cadabra


----------



## sarahdavida (Mar 21, 2008)

when DS was younger, around 18 months or so, he´d say "sodu" for dinosaur

we just bought him a giant solar system puzzle for his 3rd birthday - he can now recognize all the planets and the "Asteroid seat belt"


----------



## dfunk98 (Jul 14, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LiLStar* 
just thought of one. 3yo dd says "magic adabra" instead of abra cadabra

my 5yo still does this and i love it!! she also says "hostible" instead of hospital.
some of her other "isms" she has out grown were:
"vee"-this or that (like "i have vee?")
"promacy"-privacy
"brends"-friends
"binners"-fingers
"crawlarado"-colorado
and one of my favorites-"raybone"-rainbow

my 2yo says "carry you" instead of "carry me". other little things are:
"chacha gobish"-chocolate goldfish
"readie"-read LOVE this one!!

everything they say is just so damn cute!!


----------



## ellemenope (Jul 11, 2009)

"Mucus" Music
"Awful" Waffle
"Stelsa" Stella
"Maca-ro-ro" Macaroni
"Momocycle" Motorcycle

She mispronounces a lot of words, but these are the ones that are better.


----------



## MusicianDad (Jun 24, 2008)

My favourite from DS is that he calls DH "Yours" and me "Mine".

Today I was stretched out on the bed, he climbed up, draped himself across my chest, said "Luv mine" and went to sleep.


----------



## Harmony96 (Jun 3, 2005)

My nephew called bagles "bingles" the other day, lol.


----------



## sarahdavida (Mar 21, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MusicianDad* 
Today I was stretched out on the bed, he climbed up, draped himself across my chest, said "Luv mine" and went to sleep.









ok, that is just too adorable!


----------



## Harmony96 (Jun 3, 2005)

Then at the mall today, DD called a speaker a "screamer" lol.


----------



## MamieCole (Jun 1, 2007)

Buh-dahz=garage
tooter=scooter
dam dacker=graham cracker
flubberated=frustrated


----------



## basmom (Jun 4, 2006)

Going back to read all of them, but wanted to post before I forgot (or "got-for" as DS used to say!)

My current favorite is "blow-cano" for volcano (because it is a "mountain that blows lava" according to ds)

ETA:

"underbrella" - the device you get UNDER on rainy days!


----------



## cappuccinosmom (Dec 28, 2003)

My youngest makes up adjectives.

"I feel computer-y" "I feel car-y" "I feel book-y"

He uses them when he wants something but doesn't want to seem demanding.


----------



## Rosemarino (Jan 15, 2008)

cow juice=milk
maynow=mountain
ana=plane


----------



## nolonger (Jan 18, 2006)

ds's enunciation is improving greatly, but I am going to miss hearing his ask me to "Ream (read) book", play on the "foo foo" (computer) and draw with "Karl Marx" (colouring markers).


----------



## Surfacing (Jul 19, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Harmony96* 
Then at the mall today, DD called a speaker a "screamer" lol.

She hit that right on the head!


----------



## ghuaghua (Jul 19, 2005)

The only one that comes to mind is "bumpy beds" for bunk beds.


----------



## KaliShanti (Mar 23, 2008)

"to-de-ger" instead of "together'. love it. ds pronounces everything, even hard words so well that I hate for him to correct this one!


----------



## MusicianDad (Jun 24, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *noordinaryspider* 
ds's enunciation is improving greatly, but I am going to miss hearing his ask me to "Ream (read) book", play on the "foo foo" (computer) and draw with "Karl Marx" (colouring markers).









@ Karl Marx.

I don't think I'd let my kid colour with a dead communist.


----------



## momofmine (Jan 8, 2007)

Love this thread! Makes me realize how fast they are growing up!

When he was very, very little, like just learning to talk, my son called food, "doof", which we thought was hysterical. We still say that sometimes.

"Han-ga-burger" for hamburger

"Even you know..."

"More likely..." when he is correcting you on something!









And my oldest used to always say, "Actually..." from the time he was barely 2. It was so cute!


----------



## sunfish21 (Jun 4, 2009)

My favorites are ray-rays (raisins) and hairpain (airplane).


----------



## loraxc (Aug 14, 2003)

DS now calls the kitchen sink sprayer the "water worm."

He has also taken to saying, "I don't want to sit in your lap. I want to sit in MY OWN lap."


----------



## loraxc (Aug 14, 2003)

Oh, and he calls watering the garden "Waldo Woo-ing," which is from a page in Dr. Seuss's ABCs...somebody is washing Warren Wiggins while he washes Waldo Woo, and they are sprinkling each other with water.









"I'm Waldo Wooing!"


----------



## AKislandgirl (Jun 2, 2008)

crackers or cereal are "gucka" here. I love it. She signs cracker as she says it. DH asked her if she wanted guckas the other day when his friend was here. Our friend was confused! What, you don't have gucka's at your house?


----------



## HappyMommy2 (Jan 27, 2007)

My DD has a new one: Sunscream.

While that isn't "better" for most of us, it makes way more sense to her! At the mere thought of me putting sunscreen on her, she runs away screaming! hahahahaa....


----------



## swd12422 (Nov 9, 2007)

Bidet = spaghetti (he morphed from bidet to da-bidet to spabidet to spagigeggi...)
Baby soup = bathing suit
Al Gore = all gone

There are tons more and now I can't think of them.

Oh, and hippopotamus was pronounced "Happamoose." I hate that he's starting to get it right....


----------



## physmom (Jun 15, 2009)

DD likes to sign CLEAN when I need to shave!









Leite do Papai (Daddy's Milk)=cow's milk

Wheee=any fun thing with movement like slides, swings, piggy back rides etc.


----------



## Surfacing (Jul 19, 2005)

I love that dd2 calls potatoes "fotatoes", Grandma is Mima. There are tons more but got to run - baby's up


----------



## bcblondie (Jun 9, 2009)

Lol these are hilarious. I can't think of any original ones ds says right now. Aside from teh usual "titty" for kitty.
But one day I was lifeguarding and a kid asked another lifeguard for "plip plops." We were very confused, thinking maybe flip flops... But then he pointed to flippers, and we were said "Oh flippers!!" He was like "Yeahh!! Plippers!!"


----------



## Elismum (May 2, 2008)

My 2.5 y.o. DS rubbed my stubbly leg the other day and said "sparkly"! When I handed him a sippy of milk from the fridge that apparently had been left out for awhile and had turned, he took a drink, handed it back and said the milk was "spicy". I love that he's coming up with these adjectives entirely on his own.


----------



## Harmony96 (Jun 3, 2005)

I gave DD a freezer pop a few months ago, and she called it a "licker." lol


----------



## minmoto2 (Dec 23, 2004)

dd1: rediclious =ridiculous
pink one = penguin

dd2: opy-meal= oatmeal
cunch-table = comfortable
cow-oty = coyote
dixappear= disappear

ds: ishy = fishy
taco = water
drakur= water


----------



## bcblondie (Jun 9, 2009)

Ds learned a new one. "ant" is "@ss." He can't seem to say his T's. 8|


----------



## babyjonesmama (May 23, 2009)

This is so cute! DS has recently learned how to say "rain", but prior to that it was "high agua"!


----------



## Wendlynnn (Oct 14, 2009)

ado = avocado
mee-mee = cat
mook = milk (cow's)
milkies = mommy's tatas

This isn't a special word, but lately, she's looking down my shirt and asking, "Are there crackers in there?" What is that? And um, NOT in public!


----------

